# Seahorses compatibility?



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

My fiancee is in love with seahorses. She saw them at my LFS. I noticed a clownfish in the tank with them (possibly just there until sold), but my question is. If i have a small reef tank with low flow can i have sea horses with other fish? Or is it best to keep them alone?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Best to keep them alone. They are very finicky eaters and competition is no good for them. They will starve. 

At the LFS they are often kept with other animals, but the turnover rate is so high that they usually don't starve there...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chevy77 (Aug 4, 2013)

You can but you would have to hand feed them AND THAT CAN BE A PAIN -_-


----------

